# Tens Machine



## Sufferer25 (Dec 8, 2017)

Hello quick question for those using tens, i guess primarily the kegel8 which is the one I am currently using. Any good replacement Electrode nodes vendors on amazon or anywhere else located in the US that anyone has? I'm really trying to find a quicker method of obtaining them instead of waiting the month for them to ship from overseas. I believe all these nodes work have the same port to plug ionto their machines so even any good reusable node would probably work, thanks for any insight.


----------

